# New tank inhabitants



## shedoc (Oct 26, 2010)

I am upgrading from a 40 gallon tank to an 80 gallon. I currently have a couple rainbows and a couple diamond tetras. I am fascinated by ram cichlids, angelfish, silver dollars, bala sharks and gouramis. I am wondering what I can keep together.


----------



## Egon (Aug 12, 2010)

Rams would work well with your rainbows and tetras as they are generally peaceful. Like your garden variety cichlids, however, they need cover and an area to call their own. My tank has a Bolivian ram and two Uruguayan eartheaters, and they get along perfectly fine with my rainbows.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

I had silver dollars in my tank before, and they killed everything and were well on their way to nipping the fins completely form my 10" pleco.


----------



## Jakarta (Nov 22, 2010)

what type of rainbows do you currently have? It makes a big difference in deciding tankmates.


----------



## shedoc (Oct 26, 2010)

I have one Bosemani rainbow together with 7 tiger barbs, 1 silver dollar and 3 small bala sharks. He seems to be doing very well.


----------

